# My second poached employee



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Recently moved. One of the young movers had unbelievable hustle for the entire day, not to mention a generally nice guy. These guys get paid by the hour, not job. Not much incentive to be fast.
Even owns a house. He's got his life more figured out than most.

So I hired him as an entry level guy.

How else can you find employees?


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Good for you. I was hoping you hadn't poached him from another contractor.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Ohio painter said:


> Good for you. I was hoping you hadn't poached him from another contractor.


My first was poached from a glass contractor. I guess this is capitalism. Better pay and I treat them better.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Golden view said:


> My first was poached from a glass contractor. I guess this is capitalism. Better pay and I treat them better.


My field supervisor worked for one of my subcontractors, he heard that I was looking for a field supervisor to train to be a superintendent and asked to interview for the job. I told him I had reservations about that but he said he did not want to be in that trade, he wanted to be a builder and thought he would learn a lot working with us

I interviewed him and gave him a job, even at starting pay with no experience I paid him $4 more an hour, without knowing what he was making with his last job. Let's $8,000.00 more per year. Plus I do not ask them to work crazy hours, he works 40 to 45 hours a week, 50 is rare. He gets vacation and days off, a truck and a cell phone.

I don't know where the line is, to me it would be a **** head move to ask a subcontractor's hand if he wanted to go to work for me. I would never do that. Wouldn't discuss it in front of them or even imply that they should talk to me about it. But if they approached me about an open job position, we do not own our employees and it is a free country.

To be honest I would have done the same thing if I was that guy, it's a lot better job and will teach skills that will put him in a position to do his dream job later

As far as other contractors I'm not associated with I have got the phone numbers from guys that work for me of guys who are good Carpenters and called them and offered them a job, I did not ask or frankly give a s*** about whether or not they were currently employed or about their bosses situation. Their boss or ex boss is free to do the same.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I had one I had as a summer helper go work for a moving company.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> Recently moved. One of the young movers had unbelievable hustle for the entire day, not to mention a generally nice guy. These guys get paid by the hour, not job. Not much incentive to be fast.
> Even owns a house. He's got his life more figured out than most.
> 
> So I hired him as an entry level guy.
> ...


Hustlers have a way of making themselves known without even knowing they are doing it... :thumbsup:

Treat 'em right and provide opportunities for mobility and they more often than not end up being loyal... 

Most guys want a home to be a part of to be able to do what they do while being compensated as a pro...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Jaws said:


> M
> 
> I don't know where the line is, to me it would be a **** head move to ask a subcontractor's hand if he wanted to go to work for me. I would never do that. Wouldn't discuss it in front of them or even imply that they should talk to me about it. But if they approached me about an open job position, we do not own our employees and it is a free country.


Totally agree. In fact, my other employee, from the glass co, approached me first. We have some mutual friends, and he's seen my stuff on Facebook and was really interested in doing more of a variety and learning new skills. He's turning into a capable lead. Got a good head on his shoulders and a kid to feed at home. Good combo.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Recently moved. One of the young movers had unbelievable hustle for the entire day, not to mention a generally nice guy. These guys get paid by the hour, not job. Not much incentive to be fast.
> Even owns a house. He's got his life more figured out than most.
> 
> So I hired him as an entry level guy.
> ...


I gave a card to a kid working at Qdoba a couple weeks ago. Hasn't called me yet though.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Personally I don't see the problem with poaching people from others.

I've always Said as an employer you should make sure your employees are so well looked after they never think about leaving for what ever reason.

Back when I worked in corporate I used to get calls several times a year from head hunters looking to poach talent it was commonplace. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

On occasion, I see some younger guy walking to / from work wearing a fast-food uniform. I think to myself, maybe I should offer that guy / gal a job doing hvac work. 

At least they are showing up, and making an attempt.


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

Golden view said:


> How else can you find employees?


Finding good people is usually easier than you may think. I went from 0 to just under 30 people in my last company simply by creating an atmosphere where people wanted to work and make money, not just a place to go to only make money. So the first suggestion is to attempt to create an atmosphere where you are looking for someone to join your team as opposed to just finding an employee.

Next, a good way to start is to ask any current or former employee if they have any suggestions or recommendations. Very similar to asking current and past customers for any referrals. And perhaps you may not have gotten off well with someone in the past, but that doesn't mean things have not changed where they do happen to know someone in the field who is available for whatever the reason is.

Good luck with the effort.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

MOTB said:


> Finding good people is usually easier than you may think. I went from 0 to just under 30 people in my last company simply by creating an atmosphere where people wanted to work and make money, not just a place to go to only make money. So the first suggestion is to attempt to create an atmosphere where you are looking for someone to join your team as opposed to just finding an employee.
> 
> Next, a good way to start is to ask any current or former employee if they have any suggestions or recommendations. Very similar to asking current and past customers for any referrals. And perhaps you may not have gotten off well with someone in the past, but that doesn't mean things have not changed where they do happen to know someone in the field who is available for whatever the reason is.
> 
> Good luck with the effort.


Sorry to come off this way, but I'm sure I could find hundreds of people looking for work in your industry, and I don't even have many connections.

Other than that, your suggestions are good, but not revolutionary and certainly nothing that's not part of my strategy.

Good carpenters/construction leads and people willing to do physical work in general are asking to make as much as opticians, but there are fewer of them available. It's a simple problem.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Golden view said:


> Sorry to come off this way, but I'm sure I could find hundreds of people looking for work in your industry, and I don't even have many connections.
> 
> Other than that, your suggestions are good, but not revolutionary and certainly nothing that's not part of my strategy.
> 
> Good carpenters/construction leads and people willing to do physical work in general are asking to make as much as opticians, but there are fewer of them available. It's a simple problem.


At first I read that as optometrist.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> On occasion, I see some younger guy walking to / from work wearing a fast-food uniform. I think to myself, maybe I should offer that guy / gal a job doing hvac work.
> 
> At least they are showing up, and making an attempt.


One of my best guys I ever had. (Effort and dependability wise) was my ex girlfriend's friend. I told her I didn't think I was ready to be giving her friends jobs at that point in our relationship as we had only been dating for about a month. 

She told me this guy (54) walked 2 miles to McDonald's every day for work. Even in the winter wearing a broken foot boot. I hired him....lol


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Sorry to come off this way, but I'm sure I could find hundreds of people looking for work in your industry, and I don't even have many connections.
> 
> Other than that, your suggestions are good, but not revolutionary and certainly nothing that's not part of my strategy.
> 
> Good carpenters/construction leads and people willing to do physical work in general are asking to make as much as opticians, but there are fewer of them available. It's a simple problem.


Ok, so let me go back to your original question and throw another idea your way. No matter what industry, there will always be an opportunity to find someone. It is how you are positioning for them. So another idea is to simply add an (optimized) page to have people find your business when they are looking for Carpentry Work. A quick example is here
http://castileconstructioninc.com/about/job-opportunities/

It may not be perfect, but it allows them to be found as part of their hunt to find more people. Hope it helps.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

MOTB said:


> Ok, so let me go back to your original question and throw another idea your way. No matter what industry, there will always be an opportunity to find someone. It is how you are positioning for them. So another idea is to simply add an (optimized) page to have people find your business when they are looking for Carpentry Work. A quick example is here
> http://castileconstructioninc.com/about/job-opportunities/
> 
> It may not be perfect, but it allows them to be found as part of their hunt to find more people. Hope it helps.


People aren't looking for carpentry work.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> At first I read that as optometrist.


That's actually what I meant. A little exaggeration but there are some newer ones out of grad school making 35 an hour. Not far off what carpenters are looking for.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

A&E Exteriors said:


> She told me this guy (54) walked 2 miles to McDonald's every day for work. Even in the winter wearing a broken foot boot. I hired him....lol



Uphill I bet too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Uphill I bet too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both ways... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

KAP said:


> Both ways... :whistling :laughing:




In the snow...


----------

